# new forum members



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think it would help if new members had to put there location!

im not saying exact location but area would help.

everytime a newbie posts in the new members section i always wonder where they are from.

maybe it could be mandatory to include when signing up


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

have you thought of asking them?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

this would be fine if i had the time 

if a member in my area joins up then i normally give them a pm (before i was rep :wink: )

it would be great if everyone stated the area they are from


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, you've already established where i am, you nosey git!! :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Vandam said:


> Well, you've already established where i am, you nosey git!! :lol:


That's why I put down a fake location!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Vandam said:


> Well, you've already established where i am, you nosey git!! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i think it would help if new members had to put there location


And if they're female and hot they should also post pictures to impress... :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

damn rich, you have foiled my cunning plan :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

Kammy. You crack me up you wee little perv'! :wink:

Perhaps a sub category of 'Bust Size' and 'Single/Hitched' should also be included eh? :roll:

P.S. I'm not giving out my location. I'd be inundated with crumpet! :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> :lol:
> 
> Kammy. You crack me up you wee little perv'! :wink:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Posts: 5551
Joined: Mon Jul 07, 2003 3:53 pm
Location: As far away from Kammy as possible!!.... did you think i wouldnt notice that .

ps.... i know you arent far from basingstoke :roll: .


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> .... did you think i wouldnt notice that .


Ohhh no. Foiled again. You're far too smart and clever for me Kammy!! :roll:

Get a job will ya. You must have RSI by now having so much time on here. I'm sure your post count was only about 500 before you had your op'!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: i do have rsi but it has nothing to do with the forum :lol:

my post count went up by about 1k though  (im hoping to reach 5k before i go back to work.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> im hoping to reach 5k before i go back to work.


Ohhh, so are we mate. So are we!! :roll:


----------

